# Are you?



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi, ladies i was wanting to ask are any of your husbands a Cuckhold? Do you go with the fantasy or not? Would love to find out what other wives think. Thanks.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

not a woman...

but I am curious about it, my wife has said, " NO WAY!"

well to me anyway, ask her toy if she thinks otherwise. lol


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

Lmao.Gasoccerman- well we have had alot of expierence with it in our marriage.He hated my sexual past for along time! We would fight about it alot.Then he started to ask about it and in detail...it started to really turn him on.So, because i love him and was willing to step out of the box i went with it.It just amazes me that he loves it..and i do it for the pleasure it gives him, because i love to do anything to unleash the beast in him...sounds crazy... i know, but just wanted to know what other couples ..men , ladies think or have expierenced and why they do it?


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

Cuckholds generally are denied sex while having to watch their wife be serviced by others or perhaps even sent away while she has a lover service her. Other humiliation or tasks are often involved too.

Although I find any sexual discussion, whether of past or whatever, to be arousing anything related to being 'denied' or 'humiliated' would win you a quick punch to the face from me....figuratively. 

Not knocking it for you or others, that wouldnt fly for me, even a little. 

Now, if youre talking about just sharing all the nasty details of things you have done thats a different matter.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I met someone into that lifestyle when I was single. As soon as I found out he had those tendencies I disappeared from his life. I don't think its very hard to find people into alternative lifestyles, what IS hard to find is someone who isn't into them.
I'm sure there is a forum on the web for those type of alternate situations.

Personally, they are not appealing to me on any level. If I wanted to play games with people, I'd at least have a better goal in mind than those.


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

There are different types of cuckholds...it is not just humiliation.There are many layers to it.I have done it in front of him and taped it for him..upon his request.He loves it for various reasons and it has nothing to do with being denied or humility for him...just pure carnal excitement..which in turn gives me more of him.


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

Preso-I know everyone has different turn on's and turn off's.It is not a game...being in love is not a game.I am madly in love with my hubby and will do things to excite him...just as he does for me.We are not swingers ,but dabble in this and other things to just have fun.We are open minded not weird.We have our limits too.


----------



## nightshade (Mar 4, 2009)

H does not share.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

My H has expressed curiosity in watching me with another man before, but I'm just not into other men since finding my H. Then there is the fact that NOBODY could satisfy me the way my H does, so its not worth the chaos that would go along with it.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

gabejoel said:


> There are different types of cuckholds...it is not just humiliation.There are many layers to it.I have done it in front of him and taped it for him..upon his request.He loves it for various reasons and it has nothing to do with being denied or humility for him...just pure carnal excitement..which in turn gives me more of him.



Maybe then your not actually cuckhold and its too big a word for what your doing, which just may be sexual experimentation which is a far, far cry from cuckhold.


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

preso said:


> Maybe then your not actually cuckhold and its too big a word for what your doing, which just may be sexual experimentation which is a far, far cry from cuckhold.


True.
Watching ones spouse have sex doesnt fall under the heading
'cuckhold'. That term has very specific implications. 

Sounds to me more like plain old swinging...with one partner being more of a 'spectator'. Not that unusual really.


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok, research will solve what i am talking about .Cuckhold has more than one definition.There are multiple layer's to it...just like sex...feel free to look it up and you will see for yourself that are diffrent type's of ****'s.I dont care about the other men either ...it is solely for his enjoyment...no man can hold a candle to my hubby for me.He does stuff purely for my excitement as well.So, feel free to enlighten yourselves with the the whole meaning..not just part.


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

Way ahead of you there. I am an old guy who has 'enlightened himself' about sexual differences and fetishes for years.

'Layers' or not, having a threesome or hubby watching you have sex doesnt really fall into the true heading 'cuckhold' lifestyle, nor does the description you have given of your own activities, although it could be similar or somewhat related in some ways. Doing it only and 'purely for his enjoyment' is also not generally part of the equation of cuckholdry. In pure form that lifestyle its all about the womans dominance, her desires, needs, and her sex life, without the mans consent even. The mans needs are rather irrelevant and secondary...although he may enjoy it. Servitude (and or humiliation) of the man to the woman is also a major component, not only sexually but in other ways. 

To summarize...
In the simplest form a cuckhold is merely a man with an unfaithful wife. In modern terms it refers to a dominant female who takes on whatever partners/activities she desires and submissive male partner who cannot. 

But you can call what you do that or anything else if you like.  Its okay with me. I realize that over time meanings get watered down and 'changed' and understandings vary.
Ultimately your activities are your business and the happiness of you and your man within whatever boundaries you set is what counts.


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree, but it does have the meaning of the man who loves to watch his wife act like a ****.He gets off on the the enjoyment that other men get from being with me.He is not involed in the actual act itself...i have taped it for him..only once has he wanted to be there.It has different meanings than the old school definitions lol...trust me .My hubby and i have discovered all the meanings because he tries to understand why it is so exciting to him.I just like how he loosens up more after the tape! So, things do change with the times and yes i agree that you do what you do to have fun ...as along as it is between hubby and wife.


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

I get it, and I see your perspective now. Thanks


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I feel your wanting to label your sex life as more than it is....
I do not see you as cuckhold.... but a cuckhold wanna be.


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

Preso- How old are you?? I thought this was a forum for adults to speak openly and intellectually about love ,sex, and marriage etc.My sex life is over the top in alot of area's...there is nothing wanna be about it.I cant be a cuckhold...i am not a man!I do not talk or share about things i know nothing about...only what i do know...


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

hitched-thanks for open mind ...some just dont come equipped with that!lol! I knew what you were saying as well...it does mean that and i am glad that you can see and share below the surface.Thanks.


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Forgive me..but what is a cuckold? English is my first language I promise!




John


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

Cuckhold in a short version...is a man to loves to have his wife pleased by other men...to watch it, hear about etc.It can be in many different forms...such as humiliation,denile of sex, dominance through the woman or simple as a man who likes his wife to be a toy for other men...for the hubby's enjoyment.


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Uhh 1 2 3 not it. *puts thumb on table*




John


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

I cant help but say this...leave her be! She's having sex with her husband as often as he wants..dont jinx him!




John


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok, i am glad to see that i have sparked up some conversation.
Lost- i would like to tell you that my marriage is a work in progress just like alot of other people on this site.I come on here to vent,to ask and discuss with other like minded or mature adults ...about some of life's interesting,aggravating,and wonderful things that make it what it truely is.My hubby is a good man, he does have issue's, which we work on together...some of these issue's...have left a little bit of a black mark, but we are trying to heal them and move forward.I dont need this for extra excitement in my sex life...talking on here i mean.It is a way to talk amongst other married couples.I have an open mind and a open heart...i do not people down who dont agree with me .I welcome others to talk to me honestly...i dont like being talked down too...and that was why i was a little agruementive.I may be young, but maturity is a state of mind. I do things to excite him and he does things for me as well.Is that not the idea for loving one another???


----------



## QuitaBee (Aug 11, 2009)

I didnt take her comments as her calling someone who doesnt agree as close minded...It seemed like she called the people who judged her or expressed negativity towards HER thread close minded. Don't like the topic...there are other threads here!


----------



## XiaSulin (Jul 5, 2009)

As for gabejoel, who cares what she calls it the fact is that's what she's into, and that's how she identifies herself. There are many definitions of it, so why knock it because of the majority of the 'one' definition people seem to be following. If that is her description of it so be it.

I am not sure, but I think there was something that someone said that what was described was swinging not cuckolding...The thing is, cuckolding is a subdivision of swinging...at least thats what it said when I looked up swinger and cuckolding. :-/.


----------



## Catholic_RN (Aug 10, 2009)

Interesting thread.


----------



## Venus Willynoad (Aug 14, 2009)

Surely people only indulge in this sort of thing if they are not getting satisfied solely by their partner? I find the whole idea quite sickening, personally.


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow...i only wanted to ask a question amongst other adult's...who have done this and more so from another women's point of view.I dont care what other people think...because yes i have issues in my marriage...but it is not in shambles.I just wanted other women to share if they had hubby's like mine.We love each other ...we are not sick...i dont judge what anyone else does.with their spouse.I dont care for other people acting like children towards me...that is what pisses me off.


----------

